# RM850-X Frage zu Kabelmarkierung



## DEU-ROlli (28. Juli 2021)

Hallo und moin!

Ich habe gerade von Amazon das im Betreff genannte Netzteil bekommen. Nun fällt mir auf, dass auf den geschirmten Kabeln, jeweils auf der "nicht-Netzteil" Seite, also den Steckern für das Mainboard, Grafikkarte etc. schwarze Striche gemacht wurden. Sieht aus wie mit einem schwarzen Edding. Diese Markierung ist nur auf den geschirmten Kabeln, die nicht geschirmten enthalten keine Markierung.

Ist das normal bzw. ein QC-Merkmal oder muss ich mir hier Sorgen machen? Komisch ist, dass die Tüte mit den Kabeln bereits geöffnet war. Könnte es sich um RMA-Ware handeln?

EDIT:
Die Frage hat keine Eile mehr. Amazon hat das Gerät anstandslos getauscht. Dennoch würde mich mal interessieren, macht *Corsair bzw. der Hersteller "schwarze Striche" auf den Steckern als "Prüfnachweis" o.ä.? *

Echt mysteriös. Wenn auf den Kabeln des Ersatzgeräts keine Striche sind, gebe ich hier gerne nochmal selbst Rückmeldung. Dann bekommt das Ganze einen komischen Beigeschmack.

Ach so, das Gerät wurde natürlich als neu und direkt bei Amazon gekauft. Kein Warehousedeal oder von einem Marketplace Anbieter.


----------



## DEU-ROlli (30. Juli 2021)

Schöner Doppelpost aber:
- es muss ein RMA-Gerät gewesen sein.
- es fehlte bspw. die Folie um die Verpackung.
- Die Tüten in der Umverpackung sind original verschweißt und nicht geklebt.

Das Wichtigste,  die Kabel haben KEINE Markierung. Also habe ich in erster Instanz kein Neugerät  bekommen. 

Erledigt.


----------

